# Australia Govt Bond



## john12301 (Mar 25, 2009)

Anyone knows how to buy australia govt bond? Any firm that offer online platform to buy and sell the bond? And are they tax free?


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Used to be advertisements from time to time in newspapers but can't say as I've been looking of date and think you could then buy them through the Commonwealth Bank when it was fully government owned.

You could try the Reserve Bank - RBA: Commonwealth Government Bond Facility for Small Investors or just check with other banks as most have a share trading facility these days, or enquire with stockbrokers but if the Reserve Bank can do it for you, you may minimise commissions etc.

As to tax, there could be concessions but like any income from shares or interest bearing deposits, income is usually taxable unless the income comes post tax paid but it could also be just partly paid.


----------

